# Trying to source light fixture



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know where you can find that fixture but wanted to say that it's different and very creative.


----------



## mtbvert (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Bob, it was a take on a fixture i saw at Pottery Barn (I think).


----------



## 900rr (Feb 8, 2013)

try this :

http://www.houzz.com/photos/195243/...elier-by-LampGoods-eclectic-pendant-lighting-

http://www.houzz.com/photos/897853/Basement-Bar-eclectic-basement-new-york

http://www.houzz.com/photos/992937/Matthew-Krier-traditional-basement-milwaukee

http://www.houzz.com/photos/58914/8538-Ruete-Monte-Carlo-contemporary-bathroom-san-diego

http://www.houzz.com/photos/136107/Milk-Bottle-Lamp-by-Tejo-Remy-for-Droog-contemporary-chandeliers-


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

.......


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not UL rated, bulbs will over heat.


----------

